
Poplar study shows trees can be genetically engineered not to spread - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2018-08-groundbreaking-poplar-trees-genetically.html
======
Doxin
> People have this fear that GMO trees will take over the world, but these are
> containment genes that make taking over the world essentially impossible,

It's also a convenient run-around for laws that allow you to cultivate
whatever plant you own. I'm not entirely sure if many countries have those
laws but I know that at least the netherlands has them.

It's basically DRM for trees.

